# Беларусь > Витебская область > Полоцк & Новополоцк >  Обогрев дороги и дорожек нагревательным кабелем

## Мильва

Обогрев дорожек и дорог можно осуществить с помощью специального греющего кабеля. Благодаря антиобледенительной системе придомовой участок, вход в магазин и другая территория станет комфортной для хождения. При этом вам не придется ежедневно счищать снег и ледяную корку с дорог и ступеней. Заказать [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]на открытых участках вы можете в компании ЗАО "Днепро-Двинское". Мы используем качественное оборудование от финского бренда Ensto, которое прослужит вам не один год.

----------

